# Do drugs affect your teeth?



## Flipsy (Aug 24, 2011)

I know it's a strange question but I have had two cycles of IVF and have suddenly started having issues with my teeth breaking     I know


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I've never heard of teeth breaking due to drugs used for IVF - but I can look into it.
Hormones can affect teeth in pregnancy - usually due to bleeding gums and gingivitis.

What drugs specifically have you used for your treatment, how many times, how long ago, have you had a pregnancy etc. These are all things I would need to know to check it all out properly. It could be quite a massive job.


----------



## Flipsy (Aug 24, 2011)

Buserlin and gonal 300 for two cycles


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

The only thing I have managed to find so far looking at fertility drugs is reduced bone mineral density of approximately 3.5% in patients treated with buserelin alone for 6 months or more.
As you also had FSH injections, which rapidly increases your oestrogen levels after a couple of weeks of being in a down regulated state of no oestrogen (low oestrogen levels can lead to osteoporosis after the menopause), I am not sure that this applies.
May be it is a side effect that as yet no one has identified or reported or associated with treatment.
I suggest you ask your dentist if they have read anything related to fertility treatment and dental deterioration.


----------

